# Skunk/Fibre-Optic/Stippling Brushes



## Luthien (Dec 26, 2005)

I know the 187 brush is hugely popular, and I'm thinking of getting it.  But I wanted to check and see if another line has a similar brush and if so, is the quality better, or does MAC make the best one of this kind?  Thanks!


----------



## user3 (Dec 26, 2005)

IMO MAC has the best one. 

Flirt makes one and I think Lancome might still make one. There are also a few drugstore versions.

None of them are as dense as the MAC brush so they apply the products very different compared to MAC 187.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Dec 26, 2005)

I have the Flirt brush that is like the MAC 187 and for the price you I think the Flirt brush is pretty nice, sorry I'm not sure what other brands have a brush like the 187 though.


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 26, 2005)

I have the Flirt! one, and it works great- and at $8(I think) you can't really beat it.


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Dec 27, 2005)

I second the Flirt brush. I use it for my skin finishes and it is great. I just can't bring myself to pay as much as MAC wants for the brush, when I can get more makeup instead. And hey, at $8 it doesn't hurt to try it!


----------



## Luthien (Dec 27, 2005)

Is this available on Flirt's site?  I don't have a Kohl's anywhere near me (closest one is about four states away!), and I didn't see the brush on Flirt's site, but maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.


----------



## rubixio (Dec 27, 2005)

I looked on the Kohl's and Flirt site and it's not listed, sorry. Maybe you can get a friend/relative to buy one for you? It only costs $6 at the store though, but it's a lot thinner than the MAC version. I like it a lot either way.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 27, 2005)

*187 brush*

What a shame, I too want this brush bur don't want to pay MAC $42.  Prescriptives has one for $32.00.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_I looked on the Kohl's and Flirt site and it's not listed, sorry. Maybe you can get a friend/relative to buy one for you? It only costs $6 at the store though, but it's a lot thinner than the MAC version. I like it a lot either way._


----------



## RobynG1 (Dec 28, 2005)

I like Flirt's version as well, but just wondering...is it really worth the price difference? TIA!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

I would really like to know the difference between the ones that are out on the market.  I know the 187 is a favorite but how do the others compare and exactly who else makes these brushes.





*Prescriptives Bronzer Brush*




*MAC 187 Stippling Brush*




*Flirt Feather Dust-her*




* Lancome Highlighting Brush *




* Sephora Professional Stippling Brush  *


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

Considering that both Prescriptives and MAC are owned b y Estee Lauder, I think it's a safe bet that they're made by the same company...


----------



## lilxgem (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Considering that both Prescriptives and MAC are owned b y Estee Lauder, I think it's a safe bet that they're made by the same company..._

 

Really? I did not know that!


----------



## nycky (Jan 17, 2006)

i bought mine at the Flirt! counter in Kohl's. It cost $6. It's the greatest brush for skinfinish. If I'm not mistaken Flirt! is made by Estee Lauder, too. It looks just like the MAC one.


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I would really like to know the difference between the ones that are out on the market.  I know the 187 is a favorite but how do the others compare and exactly who else makes these brushes._

 
"fiber optic" hairs  pick up small amounts of  color to make applying dark or pigmented shades easy.

The fiber optic brush is amazing for things like the MAC Mineral Skin finishes and pigmented Nars blushes. This brush is also a great finisher for  mineral makeup. Lightly spritz the end with spring water and then gently run the brush over your entire face after applying the foundation. Let it set and once it dries there is nice "airbrushed" look to your face.
Many people will apply liquid foundation with it too. I can't bring myself to use my 187 with liquid foundation so I can't really say how well it applies.
The MAC brush and many other fiber optic brushes are made of goat hair and synthetic fibers.
The mixture of the goat hair and synthetic fibers allow the brush to pick up the color and apply it lightly while still holding a nice amount of product in the brush for you to do your application.
Different quality of brush hairs and synthetic fibers will vary by brush. This will also effect how long the brush last and how well it handles being washed.
If possible it is best to test these brushes out in person. Some people like a more dense "skunk" brush and others like one to be well...less dense.
Anyone that has tried the Lancome one and the MAC one can tell you they are different.
I know plenty of people that like the Flirt or Lancome one better than the MAC. 

In the end their main purpose of all the brushes is all the same.
It's all about your choice of how you want the brush to feel and handle.




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilxgem* 
_Really? I did not know that!_

 

Yes, Estee Lauder owns both.
You can check here to see what other companies are owned by EL
http://www.elcompanies.com/our_brands.asp
Being owned by the same company does not mean products are made the same way. Just keep that in mind


----------



## darla (Jan 20, 2006)

The Px is definitely not the same as the 187.  The head is a little bigger, and the long, white bristles definitely don't hold up as well as MAC's.  I didn't purchase the Px, but the tester they had at my counter was in horrible shape.  The white bristles started to curl under and seemed to have a fiber/clothlike texture after a lot of cleaning and wear.  I've had the 187 since it was first released, and it's in immaculate shape except lettering is starting to fade a little on the handle.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2006)

i'd go with the flirt one. it's cheaper, but it's very comparable to mac's 187. like nycky said, the mac and flirt lines are both made by estee lauder, so the products are all pretty similar in quality...but the price for flirt stuff is alot easier on the wallet


----------



## docmaria (Jan 20, 2006)

There's also one by Lancome (Pinceau #3).  And I do believe that it was the original "skunk" brush (released in 2001).

I own this and the MAC version and prefer the MAC version as it is more dense/robust.


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 30, 2006)

i adore my flirt brush- use it almost every day- it's better for my narrow cheekbones than the bigger mac 187...and you can't beat the price


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 31, 2006)

Definately don't get the one by Lancome;  It's small and looks incredibly cheap.


----------



## cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Besides the Lancome brush (because I didn't know they had one), I think all these brushes - you get what you pay for...

The Flirt brush is cheap but it doesn't compare to the 187. But it is smaller so you can use it for other things such as blush.

My friend used to work for Prescriptives and would always recommend the PX one, but I never got around to trying it. I do know it's bigger (thicker?) than the MAC one and $10 cheaper.

And then there's the MAC one that of course, everybody raves about and is good for mineralized skin finished and applying foundation.


----------



## lara (Apr 1, 2006)

Different densities, different 'spread'. I found the Prescriptives one is too loose and doesn't give as precise a finish, whereas the Lancome one just puts product down everywhere. I prefer the MAC brush because it's a nice density but the brushes have the right amount of give - nothing to do with brand loyalty, just that the brush moves in a way I like!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 1, 2006)

if your willing to pay for one of the more expensive ones, the MAC one wins hands down. like lara mentioned, it has nothing to do with brand loyalty, its simply just the best brush, taking into consideration price, quality, size, functionality, and durability. the prescriptives one felt so wierd, and when i played with it at the counter, it seemed cheaper and flimsy, plus i thought the handle felt wierd. the lancome barely seemed like a stippling/skunk brush, and more like a glorified blush brush, with no extra qualities. the MAC one really is the best face brush i've come accross, as it is so good for both cream and powder products, and is easy to control, as far as where you want the product placed. it seems to be holding up well, i have two, both of which are used daily, and cleaned often, and both are in fine shape. the flirt is an okay alternative, but realize you will never get the same quality in a $42 brush, and a $6. i have a few of the flirt ones, and they're good for practice/travel/whatever. if you go into the flirt brush with 187-level expectations, you will be disappointed.


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2006)

How does this brush work differently than a normal blush brush? I just dont understand the hype about it.


----------



## looooch (Apr 3, 2006)

I have the Flirt, Prescriptives and MAC and i reach for my MAC the most. The MAC 187 is the reason why i started to use blushes because it makes applying heavily pigmented blushed a brainless task. The Flirt is not dense enough for me and the prescriptives is just too wide and also not dense enough. I do think the prescriptives is great for applying loose powder though


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2006)

I just got the flirt one in a swap and it works really well for me. Like someone else said, it's narrower than the mac one, so I can get target my cheekbones better with it! 

The only thing I got it for was applying msf/highlighter to my cheekbones, and I think the mac one would be too wide so I'll be sticking with this one for now!


----------



## thejadedstar (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate to say it, but when it comes to brushes, I'd rather spend the money on a MAC one than a cheaper/almost good as version. I have a 217 that I bought almost three years ago, and it's in pristine condition, after tons of cleaning and use. I have other low end brushes that just don't hold up well, and need to be replaced far too often for me to bother anymore.

The 187, like stated above, is larger than some other skunk brushes that I've seen, but as far as durability and ease of an other wise tougher product's application, it can't be beat in my book. I'm rather pale and it makes applying my deeper blushes a breeze, and I *don't* look like a clown at the end!


----------



## avjwc (Apr 26, 2006)

I  have both the Flirt and the 187.  The 187 wins hands down.  
I would use the Flirt when I travel and didn't want to risk damaging my 187 but otherwise I use my 187 everyday for blush.  It's so dense and soft!  

The flirt is darn cheap but it's not very dense or soft.  When I use it to apply blush it turns out uneven.  The only thing I use the Flirt for is to contour the four corners of my face.  

If you can afford it, buy the 187.  You will love it and won't want to try another other skunk brush ever again.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 6, 2006)

i just got a stippling brush for my msf (its not a 187 tho!)

do you just use them like a normal blusher brush or is there a special way of using them for best results?

also, are they better than a blusher brush for normal blush?


----------



## bellaetoile (May 6, 2006)

dip the brush in the product like you normally would, i guess. a circular motion works well for me, i tap it once on the side of the sink to shake of excess powder, then buff it into my checks, again using a soft, sweeping, circular motion. the bristles evenly apply color, and it doesn't come out looking too dark..


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 7, 2006)

thank you! im going to use it the first time today. its so soft and lovely


----------



## morgasm (May 7, 2006)

I use my 187 for studio fix fluid,
I even sometimes use it for my moisterizer.


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2006)

I use it in circular or swiping motions for blush.


----------



## stacey (May 8, 2006)

i use it in a circular motion to buff the product in better.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

i use the 187 for my studio fix fluid and hyperreal fluid... and thats all but i do agree with what " Stacey: ^ said " circular motions to buff either way whatever u use the 187 brush for  is freaking awsome.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 5, 2006)

this thread is the answer to my prayers!
Thanks so much azaijs!!!


----------



## runtagua (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll just chime in here for the Flirt! skunk. It is really nice, and for the price you can't beat it! I have it and the 187, and I reach for the flirt more. Because the bristles are less dense than the MAC, it picks up even less pigment - better for really bright blushes & bronzers... And with the 187's larger size, you get a bigger cheek, if that makes sense.

Oh, and my Flirt sheds less than my MAC.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 7, 2006)

well, I couldn't resist the flirt low price and I love it. I have a small face-just about the only small thing on me-lol) and it works beautfully.
 I tried it with foundation,pearlizers,pigments. I used it with BE blush over creamblushes and OMG it was stunning.
I think I will pick up another one just for founations.


----------



## Christina983 (Jun 8, 2006)

i bought the sephora one today. I will use it in the morning and let you know how it works. it was $35.


----------

